# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Πρόσθετα αυγοτροφών

## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Αν υπαρχει θεληση και 200 ευρω,μπορει να γινει μια αναλυση βακτηριακου φορτιου κλπ σε οποιαδηποτε αυγοτροφη για να υπαρχουν και αποδειξεις....
Μια σοβαρη ερευνα απο εκει θα ξεκινουσε ,και τα λογια πια θα ειχαν αξια....

Θα ρωτουσα τον Σταυρο αν οι γονεις ετρωγαν τακτικα κουτσουλιες και θα νομιζε οτι τα εχω "παιξει" , αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν ταιζει αυγοτροφη εμποριου τρωνε τις κουτσουλιες.

Πρωτα τα "παπαγαλακια " επεβαλαν την σχαρα στο κλουβι και μετα χρησιμοποιησαν το Ε621....(τωρα θα νομιζεις και εσυ οτι τα εχω "παιξει")
Εχεται δει σχαρα σε κλουβια της Ευρωπης ;;;

----------


## dikai

Ναι αλλά κι εγώ που τόσα χρόνια φτιάχνω μόνος μου και δεν έβαλα ουτε τα δωρεάν που έχω παρει απο εκθέσεις και σεμινάρια τα ίδια προβληματα έχω. Ιδιαίτερα φέτος παρομοια κατάσταση με του Σταυρου. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Αν υπαρχει θεληση και 200 ευρω,μπορει να γινει μια αναλυση βακτηριακου φορτιου κλπ σε οποιαδηποτε αυγοτροφη για να υπαρχουν και αποδειξεις....
> Μια σοβαρη ερευνα απο εκει θα ξεκινουσε ,και τα λογια πια θα ειχαν αξια....
> 
> Θα ρωτουσα τον Σταυρο αν οι γονεις ετρωγαν τακτικα κουτσουλιες και θα νομιζε οτι τα εχω "παιξει" , αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν ταιζει αυγοτροφη εμποριου τρωνε τις κουτσουλιες.
> 
> Πρωτα τα "παπαγαλακια " επεβαλαν την σχαρα στο κλουβι και μετα χρησιμοποιησαν το Ε621....(τωρα θα νομιζεις και εσυ οτι τα εχω "παιξει")
> Εχεται δει σχαρα σε κλουβια της Ευρωπης ;;;


Θα μας το εξηγήσεις αυτό με τις σχάρες;
Όλα τα πουλια στη φυση τρώνε τις κουτσουλιές στη φωλιά. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Ναι αλλά κι εγώ που τόσα χρόνια φτιάχνω μόνος μου και δεν έβαλα ουτε τα δωρεάν που έχω παρει απο εκθέσεις και σεμινάρια τα ίδια προβληματα έχω. Ιδιαίτερα φέτος παρομοια κατάσταση με του Σταυρου. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αν πιστευεις οτι εχει να κανει με την διατροφη θα επρεπε να γραψεις τι ταιζεις...εκτος και αν πιστευεις οτι αυτο που ταιζεις δεν επιδεχεται αμφιβολιας  η διερευνησης.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Θα μας το εξηγήσεις αυτό με τις σχάρες;
> Όλα τα πουλια στη φυση τρώνε τις κουτσουλιές στη φωλιά. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Με ρωτας ;

----------


## jk21

Νικο υπαρχουν συλλογοι που εχουν ενα σωρο προβληματα στις εκτροφες αλλα και εσοδα απο το .. χομπυ , για να κανουν οτι λες αλλα εχει νοημα και ισως αξια ευρειας μετα διερευνησης , αν γινει σε οχι μονο ενα σκευασματα και οχι προειδοποιημενα . Εγω δεν χρειαζομαι εξεταση , για να ανακαλυψω τι θα βρω στα bakery products . 

Δημητρη ποτε δεν ειπα οτι καθε εκτροφη εχει προβληματα λογω των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων ή λογω της ποιοτητας των σπορων ...  Εσυ ειχες απ πριν προβληματα στην εκτροφη ετσι κι αλλιως και καποια μικροβια πολλες φορες δεν ειναι ευκολο να εξαλειφθουν απ ενα χωρο 

Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι δεν υπολογιζουν ποτε τον παραγοντα << ετοιμη αυγοτροφη >> και τον θεωρουν δεδομενα αθωο .Τιποτα δεν ειναι δεδομενο . Παντως ακομα και ο Σταυρος για να μην το συζητα περαιτερω μαλλον αθωο τον θεωρει και ειναι δικαιωμα του καθενος να το κανει ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημητρη οπως βλεπεις χαλαρο το ενδιαφερον για το περιεχομενο των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων
επισης σχεδον ανυπαρκτο για το χωρισμα και τον ρολο του....
και για τον μυθο της σχαρας...τι να πω..
κανονας ομως για τους  περισσοτερους . πα πα πα πα...

Και τα 3 ειναι υπερ της ευκολιας του χρηστη,και οχι προς οφελος των πουλιων,αντιθετα διευρυνουν τον φαυλο κυκλο τροφη-προβλημα-φαρμακο-θανατος-νεα αγορα ,νεα προσπαθεια με τα ιδια παντα αποτελεσματα..
Ολα καταληγουν στο ταμειο, ισχυει και για τους παλαιοτερους,και την νεα γενια δυστυχως.

Καπου ,δεν θυμαμαι που, εγραψα οτι ζευγαρι με τρεις νεοσσους πανω των 10 ημερων καταναλωνει 50-60 γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης ,απο την ανατολη εως την δυση του ηλιου,13-14 ωρες,
κανεις δεν ειχε την περιεργεια να με  ρωτησει  τι ειναι αυτα που λεω...
Το θεωρουν υπερβολη και ετσι αναπαυονται,κανεις απο αυτους δεν γνωριζει ,ουτε εκατσε ποτε να ασχοληθει με το ποσο τρωνε απο την   αυγοτροφη που ταιζει,εστω και αν την φτιαχνει μονος του ,η ειναι του εμποριου.
 Αρκουνται στο οτι αφου την τρωει ειναι καλη....παμε παρακατω.

Οι ιδιοι ειναι που καθε χρονο τους φταιει ο καιρος.

Και ναι χωρις υπερβολη κατα την γνωμη ολοι.

----------


## amatina

Νίκο το ο,τι καταναλώνουν 50-60 γραμμάρια αυγοτροφή μπορεί να σκεφτεί κάποιος ότι η δίαιτα τους δεν καλύπτει τις διατροφικές ανάγκες τους, που για να τις καλύψουν  έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την υπερκατανάλωση αυγοτροφής. Οπότε τι να ρωτήσει;

----------


## dikai

50-60 γρ. αυγοτροφής σε μία μέρα;
Τι λέμε τώρα. 
Δηλαδή τρώνε 2 γεμάτες ταίστρες της τυπικής κινέζικης 60άρας(χωράει 45γρ σπόρων). 
Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό ακόμα και αν δεν έχουν σπόρους. 
Η σχάρα του πάτου από ότι γνωρίζω έχει αφαιρεθεί από εκτροφείς εξωτερικού-εσωτερικού για λόγους ευκολίας στο καθάρισμα.Υπάρχει άλλος λόγος;Ξανά ρώτησα;
Στα θέματα που ανεβάζω εγώ γράφω τι τους δίνω και τρώνε. Και κλειστές συσκευασίες πλέον και προτιμηση σε κάποιες ελληνικές προσπάθειες. 
Αυγοτροφες από υλικά που καταναλώνουμε κι εμείς οπως και τα υπόλοιπα με την ίδια επικινδυνότητα για όλους.  
Το γλουταμινικο μονονάτριο πως να το γλυτώσεις όταν ακόμα και στίς αθώες μπυρίτσες ακούγεται ότι κρύβεται μέσα. 


Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν σε δικο σου θεμα και εγω τουλαχιστον , οπως βλεπω τωρα κανει και ο Δημητρης , το ειχα αμφισβητησει  . Ειχες αναφερει μαλιστα λιγοτερη απο τη σημερινη ποσοτητα που και παλι ηταν για μενα υπερβολικη , εκτος αν το νερο εντος της αυγοτροφης ηταν ισοποσο του στερεου μερους και το πουλι ετρωγε μονο αυγοτροφη και τιποτα αλλο ...  Πουλι 22 γρ δεν ειναι δυνατον να φαει στερεη τροφη γυρω στα  20-30 γρ  , οπως και 3 νεοσσοι των 10 -12 γρ ο καθενας , γυρω στα 60 γρ . Σιγουρα ομως αυτοι τρωνε αποκλειστικα σχεδον αυγοτροφη και σιγουρα αναλογα με το σωμα τους , σε μεγαλυτερους ρυθμους απο ενα ενηλικο 

Ομως ας μην ξεφυγουμε  .... Οι αυγοτροφες μπορει να εχουν συντηριτικα (και εχουν σιγουρα για να εχουν ημερομηνια ληξης πανω απ χρονο , οταν ανθρωπινα σκευασματα με αυγο μεσα τους ή σκετα αλευρα δεν εχουν 4-5 χρονια που βλεπουμε σε ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ) αλλα δεν ειναι αυτα που σκοτωνουν αμεσα καποια πουλια και καποια οχι ... Κανουν αργης δρασης κακο ... Η ουσια ειναι στα bakery  products που καποτε ειχες ανοιξει το στομα σου στο canarybreeder και ειχες πει πολλα και ηταν η μοναδικη φορα που πραγματι υπηρξα υπευθυνος λογοκρισιας και σου ειχα πει σε προσωπικη συζητηση , αστο για εδω , για να μην τρεχουμε με καταγγελιες ... και το ιδιο λεω και τωρα .Οποιος εχει μυαλο ας κατσει να σκεφτει τι ειναι οτι ταιζει και κυριως να ζητησει απο τις εταιριες σαφη στοιχεια για το τι του δινουν να ταισει , γιατι μπορει να δινουν το ... καλυτερο αλλα να το αποδικνυουν ! Οσο δεν το κανουν και δεν εξηγουν τι ειναι και που τα βρισκουν τα bakery products , τι συντηριτικα βαζουν για να εχει η αυγοτροφη την ημερομηνια ληξης που εχει , γιατι δεν μαθαινουμε ποτε ποια συγκεκριμενα ειναι τα << λιπη και τα ελαια >> που λεει η συσταση , γιατι βαζουν σπορους μεσα στις αυγοτροφες που ανα κιλο στοιχιζουν πολυ λιγοτερο απ οσο η ιδια η αυγοτροφη , αν εγγυουνται οτι αυτοι οι σποροι αν βραχουν απο τον εκτροφεα , οταν αφρατευει την αυγοτροφη , ειναι το ιδιο αθωοι οπως σε στεγνη ετοιμη μορφη  και κυριως αν οι εκτροφεις δεν αγχωνονται για τετοια θεματα , δεν εχει νοημα να συζητουμε και να παμε μια συζητηση σε αλλο σημειο εκτος της ουσιας 

Ο Σταυρος εχασε καποια πουλακια και ειχε νομιζω πει οτι ειχε και αλλες εστω σποραδικες απωλειες .Αλλα στοιχεια που ζητησαμε δεν εχουμε , οποτε δεν βγαινει καποια ακρη  ...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νίκο το ο,τι καταναλώνουν 50-60 γραμμάρια αυγοτροφή μπορεί να σκεφτεί κάποιος ότι η δίαιτα τους δεν καλύπτει τις διατροφικές ανάγκες τους, που για να τις καλύψουν  έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την υπερκατανάλωση αυγοτροφής. Οπότε τι να ρωτήσει;


Μονον εσυ καταλαβαινω μπορεις να σκεφτεις ως ετσι...
Και πολυ σωστα.

Δεν προβαλλεις ως πρωτη αντιδραση την αμφισβητηση και γιατι εισαι εμπειρος εκτροφεας,και ερευνητης.

Αν αντι της λεξης υπερκαταναλωση βαλεις την λεξη καταναλωση, (διοτι αυτο πραγματι συμβαινει με την αυγοτροφη ) το συμπερασμα θα ειναι οτι υπαρχει μεσα απο αυτην την ποσοτητα καλυψη διατροφικων αναγκων,και ιδιαιτερα ζωικης πρωτεινης για αυτη την εποχη.

Συνεπαγεται καταναλωση μικροτερων ποσοτητων (αλλων αυγοτροφων),σε ανεπαρκεια διατροφικων αναγκων μεσω μια διαιτας.
Με απλα λογια "γαλοκομμενοι" υποαναπτικτοι νεοσσοι.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> 50-60 γρ. αυγοτροφής σε μία μέρα;
> Τι λέμε τώρα. 
> Δηλαδή τρώνε 2 γεμάτες ταίστρες της τυπικής κινέζικης 60άρας(χωράει 45γρ σπόρων). 
> Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό ακόμα και αν δεν έχουν σπόρους. 
> Η σχάρα του πάτου από ότι γνωρίζω έχει αφαιρεθεί από εκτροφείς εξωτερικού-εσωτερικού για λόγους ευκολίας στο καθάρισμα.Υπάρχει άλλος λόγος;Ξανά ρώτησα;
> Στα θέματα που ανεβάζω εγώ γράφω τι τους δίνω και τρώνε. Και κλειστές συσκευασίες πλέον και προτιμηση σε κάποιες ελληνικές προσπάθειες. 
> Αυγοτροφες από υλικά που καταναλώνουμε κι εμείς οπως και τα υπόλοιπα με την ίδια επικινδυνότητα για όλους.  
> Το γλουταμινικο μονονάτριο πως να το γλυτώσεις όταν ακόμα και στίς αθώες μπυρίτσες ακούγεται ότι κρύβεται μέσα. 
> 
> ...


Τρωνε 3 πωματα ποτηστρας 100 ml. Εκτος των σπορων. 

Πες μου εναν σοβαρο λογο που η σχαρα οφελει το πουλι

(επικινδυνότητα για όλους.) Ποιους ολους ...τους ανθρωπους ;
Η επικινδυνοτητα για τους ανθρωπους ειναι υπολογισμενη πριν το προιον φτασει σε αυτους, πιστευεις οτι αναλογικα το ακινδυνο για ανθρωπους ειναι ακινδυνο και για πουλια ; 

Το γλουταμινικο το γλυτωνεις αν δεν δωσεις μπυρες στα πουλια  :wink:  κλπ.

Καλη η κουβεντα για το ιδεωδες,
καλυτερη ομως για το ιδεωδεστερο μιας και προκειται για τοσο ευαισθητους οργανισμους που εκτος των αλλων εχει και την ιδιαιτεροτητα να κρυβει καλα την ασθενεια του μεχρι να το καταβαλλει και να παραιτηθει.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

[QUOTE=jk21;822035]Νικο αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν σε δικο σου θεμα και εγω τουλαχιστον , οπως βλεπω τωρα κανει και ο Δημητρης , το ειχα αμφισβητησει  . Ειχες αναφερει μαλιστα λιγοτερη απο τη σημερινη ποσοτητα που και παλι ηταν για μενα υπερβολικη , εκτος αν το νερο εντος της αυγοτροφης ηταν ισοποσο του στερεου μερους και το πουλι ετρωγε μονο αυγοτροφη και τιποτα αλλο ...  Πουλι 22 γρ δεν ειναι δυνατον να φαει στερεη τροφη γυρω στα  20-30 γρ  , οπως και 3 νεοσσοι των 10 -12 γρ ο καθενας , γυρω στα 60 γρ . Σιγουρα ομως αυτοι τρωνε αποκλειστικα σχεδον αυγοτροφη και σιγουρα αναλογα με το σωμα τους , σε μεγαλυτερους ρυθμους απο ενα ενηλικο 


/QUOTE]

Να συζητησουμε την ειδηση ,η την αμβισβητηση.

----------


## dikai

Και παλι γράφεις για να γράψεις. Χωρίς ουσία και χωρίς πληροφορίες. Πάλι για τη σχάρα πρεπει να σε ρωτήσουμε;
Καμιά επικινδυνότητα δεν είναι υπολογισμένη. Υπολογίζεται πάνω στη χρήση με τα χρόνια και φυσικά τα συμφέροντα. 
Και για αυτό το "umami" δεν κρίθηκε  ακόμα επικίνδυνο. 
Σου είπα ότι το μονονατριο είναι κρυμμένο ακόμα και στις αθώες μπυρες ευνοώντας ότι είναι δυσκολο να το ανακαλύψεις λόγω μη υποχρέωσης αναγραφής των προσθετων και μου απάντησες με έξυπναδούλα ala FB.. 





Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Και παλι γράφεις για να γράψεις. Χωρίς ουσία και χωρίς πληροφορίες. Πάλι για τη σχάρα πρεπει να σε ρωτήσουμε;
> Καμιά επικινδυνότητα δεν είναι υπολογισμένη. Υπολογίζεται πάνω στη χρήση με τα χρόνια και φυσικά τα συμφέροντα. 
> Και για αυτό το "umami" δεν κρίθηκε  ακόμα επικίνδυνο. 
> Σου είπα ότι το μονονατριο είναι κρυμμένο ακόμα και στις αθώες μπυρες ευνοώντας ότι είναι δυσκολο να το ανακαλύψεις λόγω μη υποχρέωσης αναγραφής των προσθετων και μου απάντησες με έξυπναδούλα ala FB.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι οσο εσυ δεν απαντας.
Την ουσια την καταλαβες μιας και δεν εχεις ενα σοβαρο λογο να γραψεις,για το οφελος που εχουν τα πουλια απο την σχαρα .
Πληροφοριες ηδη αρκετες.. το γνωστο σου πλεον   "umami" δεν κριθηκε ακομη επικυνδυνο για συμφεροντα, σου κανω γνωστο λοιπον για την μειωση της χρησης του με νομοθεσια θα χρησιμοποιειται σε ισες ποσοτητες με αλατι.

Μου λες οτι καταργηθηκε η ΑΗΛ (ανωτατη ημερησια ληψη) Αν καμια επικινδυνοτητα δεν ειναι υπολογισμενη.

Θα σου πω αλλη μια εξυπναδουλα...
Δεν γνωριζεις την πηγη της πληροφοριας οτι δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να αναγραφουν συστατικα και χημικες αναλυσεις, οπως και πολλα αλλα.

Το γνωστο σου πλεον μονονατριο,σου ειναι δυσκολο να το ανακαλυψεις διοτι δεν το εχεις χρησιμοποιησει ποτε,ουτε χρειαστικε να γνωριζεις τις οδηγιες της ΕΟΚ για προιοντα που αφορουν πτηνα που δεν θα καταναλωθουν απο ανθρωπους.ουτος ωστε να εναρμονιστεις με αυτες για την ετικετα καποιου προιοντος που αφορα καναρινια, ουτε βεβαια για ετικετα προιοντων για ανθρωπους.

.....

----------


## jk21

Η συζητηση διαχωρισθηκε απ το θεμα  

*θανατοι νεοσσων*στο σημειο των ποστ 8 και 9 που παραμεινανε και εκει 





> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από jk21
> 
> 
> Νικο αν θυμαμαι καλα ηταν σε δικο σου θεμα και εγω τουλαχιστον , οπως βλεπω τωρα κανει και ο Δημητρης , το ειχα αμφισβητησει . Ειχες αναφερει μαλιστα λιγοτερη απο τη σημερινη ποσοτητα που και παλι ηταν για μενα υπερβολικη , εκτος αν το νερο εντος της αυγοτροφης ηταν ισοποσο του στερεου μερους και το πουλι ετρωγε μονο αυγοτροφη και τιποτα αλλο ... Πουλι 22 γρ δεν ειναι δυνατον να φαει στερεη τροφη γυρω στα 20-30 γρ , οπως και 3 νεοσσοι των 10 -12 γρ ο καθενας , γυρω στα 60 γρ . Σιγουρα ομως αυτοι τρωνε αποκλειστικα σχεδον αυγοτροφη και σιγουρα αναλογα με το σωμα τους , σε μεγαλυτερους ρυθμους απο ενα ενηλικο 
> 
> 
> Να συζητησουμε την ειδηση ,η την αμβισβητηση.


Στο ερωτημα σου Νικο περιμενω την διευκρινιση σου για το ποια ειναι η ειδηση . Να αμφισβητησω το ποσο τρωνε τα δικα σου πουλια ουτε μπορω , ουτε ομως και  να πειστω , οταν τα δικα μου σιγουρα τρωνε λιγοτερη *και χορταινουν* .

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δεν υπαρχει λογος να πεισω κανεναν και για τιποτα.
Οι μετρησεις και τα στοιχεια που εχω ειναι αρκετα για εμενα.

Η σχαρα υπαρχει  για να καταναλωνει ο χρηστης περισσοτερα σπορια αφου πετα οσα ειναι κατω απο αυτη.
Οποιος πιστευει οτι προφυλασσει απο τις ακαθαρσιες και τα μικροβια εχει αγνοια.
Παραλληλα στερει (κοιμιζει) *μια* δυνατοτητα που εχουν τα πουλια απο την φυση τους,και μεσω αυτης της εκπτωσης μειωνει την αντισταση του οργανισμου σε τοξινες. (Μεθανιο- μονοξειδιο του ανθρακα κλπ) Μπλε μυτες σε νεκρα πουλια.....

(Αλλο πραγμα η καθαριοτητα.)......

Χωρισμα ζευγαρωστρας.
Τα τελευταια 30 χρονια απο την ανακαλυψη του και εφαρμογη του στις ζευγαρωστρες,οι αναπαραγωγοι καναρινιων ιδιωτες η επαγγελματιες βλεπουν αργη αλλα σταθερη μειωση των προσδοκιων τους σε νεοσσους,που συνηθως αποδιδουν στον καιρο.Η ευκολια για τους χρηστες σε μια σεζον κανει πιο δυσκολη την επομενη και ουτω καθεξης.
Ο λογος ειναι η διαγραφη σταδιακα απο την μνημη των πουλιων, της τελετουργιας για την αναπαραγωγη απο αυτο που καθορισε η φυση για αυτα εστω και μεσα στο κλουβι.
Οσοι δεν εφαρμοζουν αυτη την τακτικη,και ιδιαιτερα εκτροφεις των κατω χωρων,εστω και με οχι ευνοικες συνθηκες καιρου διαθετουν αυτη την εποχη δεκαδες χιλιαδες καναρια προς εξαγωγη.

Δεν θα γραψω αλλα ... θα αφησω να διυλισουν τον κωνωπα αυτοι που πειθουν.
Και αυτοι που με το υφος τους και χωρις απαντησεις,θεωρουν οτι ειναι πληρεις απο αλαθητες γνωσεις.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Στο ερωτημα σου Νικο περιμενω την διευκρινιση σου για το ποια ειναι η ειδηση . Να αμφισβητησω το ποσο τρωνε τα δικα σου πουλια ουτε μπορω , ουτε ομως και  να πειστω , οταν τα δικα μου σιγουρα τρωνε λιγοτερη *και χορταινουν* .



*και χορταινουν
*

Εγω ειμαι 100 κιλα 100.000 γραμμαρια δηλαδη
Οσο 4.000 καναρινια μαζι.

Τρωω 4-5 φρυγανιες και νοιωθω αισθηση κορεσμου .
Το ιδιο αναλογικα και τα 4.000 καναρινια

Οσο χορταινω εγω με 4-5 φρυγανιες χορταινουν και τα δικα σου πουλια πανω στην αναπτυξη τους.

Με βαση αυτο *αμφισβητω* το χορταινουν,απαντω δε παραλληλα στο ποσο σωστο ειναι η διατροφη πουλιων με τροφες που προοριζονται για ανθρωπους,εστω και αν προκειται για την "αθωα"φρυγανια που ειναι προτεινομενη απο τους παντες.

Ειδησεις πολλες ,οι περισσοτερες ειναι αντικρουομενες με μυθους, αντιληψεις,ισχυρισμους,εμμ  ονες,εγωπαθειες,κρυφα η φανερα συμφεροντα.

Ειδησεις τετοιου ειδους αν δεν αβφισβητηθουν θα αλλαξει ριζικα το οικοδομημα της ισχυουσας διατροφης πουλιων,και οι μυθοι γυρω απο αυτην.

Σκεψου αυτα την επομενη φορα που θα αφρατεψεις αυγοτροφη με φρυγανια.......
Και μετα αμφισβητησε.

----------


## jk21

Εγω μπορω να μιλησω για τα δικα μου πουλια και να πω οτι με αυτα που τα ταιζω και χορταινουν και προσεχω πολυ να μην ξεφυγουν κιολας (το μιγμα το εχω πια πιο αραιο με 80 % αμυλουχους γιατι με 75 % παχαινανε ευκολα και το ιδιο κανουν και με  80 % αν τα αφησω ελευθερα εντος αναπαραγωγης σε ποσοτητα ) 


Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω τοσο μεγαλες ποσοτητες που αναφερεις για καναρινι , για οποιοδηποτε τροφιμο με 10 % και λιγοτερη εργασια , γιατι οσο γρηγορος και να ειναι ο μεταβολισμος των πουλιων δεν μπορει τροφη ποσοτητας σε γρ οσο το βαρος του πουλιου , να καταναλωνετε εντος της ημερας . Θα εδινε τρελες θερμιδες ή θα φαινοταν καθαρα το προβλημα απεπτου αμυλου στην κουτσουλια , αν αυτο ηταν σχεδον μηδενικα απορροφησιμο . Οι ποσοτητες τροφης για καναρινι εχουν παρατεθει συχνα στο παρελθον με σχετικη ερευνα και τα εχουμε πει .Ειναι σιγουρα ενας μεσος ορος αλλα δεν μου ειναι ευκολο να δεχθω οτι μπορει να δεχθει ενα πουλι σχεδον 5πλασια απο εκεινες . 

Απο κει και περα , οποια μελη , θεωρουν οτι μπορουν να δοκιμασουν την προταση για παροχη τοσο μεγαλης ποσοτητας τροφης , ας το κανουν και ας εχουμε τις μαρτυριες τους .Ο καθενας εχει δικαιωμα να εχει τη γνωμη του , σωστα την εχω , σωστα την εχεις και σωστα θα την διατυπωσουν και εκεινοι . Να κινηθουμε βεβαια οσο γινεται και κοντα στο θεμα των προσθετων στις αυγοτροφες , για να μην ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα , εκτος αν υπαρχει αιτημα αλλαγης τιτλου

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω τοσο μεγαλες ποσοτητες που αναφερεις για καναρινι , για οποιοδηποτε τροφιμο με 10 % και λιγοτερη εργασια , γιατι οσο γρηγορος και να ειναι ο μεταβολισμος των πουλιων δεν μπορει τροφη ποσοτητας σε γρ οσο το βαρος του πουλιου , να καταναλωνετε εντος της ημερας . Θα εδινε τρελες θερμιδες ή θα φαινοταν καθαρα το προβλημα απεπτου αμυλου στην κουτσουλια , αν αυτο ηταν σχεδον μηδενικα απορροφησιμο . Οι ποσοτητες τροφης για καναρινι εχουν παρατεθει συχνα στο παρελθον με σχετικη ερευνα και τα εχουμε πει .Ειναι σιγουρα ενας μεσος ορος αλλα δεν μου ειναι ευκολο να δεχθω οτι μπορει να δεχθει ενα πουλι σχεδον 5πλασια απο εκεινες .



Αφορα νεοσσους σε αναπτυξη,και μετα την 10-12 ημερα εως τον απογαλακτισμο.(*Συγκεκριμενη περιοδο,συγκεκριμενη ηλικια,για συγκεριμενο χρονο*)
Ποσο αξια εχει τι μπορει να σκεφτει κανεις,οταν τα στοιχεια ειναι προιον μετρησης.


Το θεμα ειναι τα προσθετα,και το παραδειγμα με την φρυγανια ειναι συναφη διοτι περιεχει προσθετα και διογκωτικα.

Θα συνεχισεις να προσθετεις φρυγανια στην αυγοτροφη;

----------


## jk21

δεν δινω φρυγανια στα πουλια μου εδω και χρονια , γιατι δινω αλλες συνταγες με αλευρι ή σιμιγδαλι 

Αν η φρυγανια δεν ξαναψηνεται και δεν ειναι απο σκετο λευκο αλευρι , δεν την βρισκω εντελως λαθος σαν βαση σε σχεση με την αντιστοιχη των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων . Η ποιοτητα της σαν τροφιμο ειναι σαφως ανωτερη ως ειδος ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης .Προτιμω σαφως το αλευρι σαν βαση ομως

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> *και χορταινουν
> *
> 
> Εγω ειμαι 100 κιλα 100.000 γραμμαρια δηλαδη
> Οσο 4.000 καναρινια μαζι.
> 
> Τρωω 4-5 φρυγανιες και νοιωθω αισθηση κορεσμου .
> Το ιδιο αναλογικα και τα 4.000 καναρινια
> 
> ...



Δεν υποθετω...
Συμπαιρενω συμφωνα και με δικες σας μαρτυριες Μχαλη-Δημητρη,οτι με σωστη ποιοτητα και *ποσοτητα* κυριως τροφης , μπορει να μειωθει η θνησιμοτητα των νεοσσων απο την μαυρη τελεια,εως την περιοδο   του απογαλακτισμου.

Υποθετω οτι δυσλειτουργια του ηπατος στους γονεις παλι απο πλημμελη διατροφη μεταφερεται ευκολα στους νεοσυστατους οργανισμους των νεοσσων,με αποτελεσμα την συσσωρευση χολης στην χοληδοχο κυστη.Αυτη μην μπορωντας να καταναλωθει απο το πεπτικο συστημα για τους παραπανω λογους δημιουργει την διογκωση-μαυρη τελεια.

----------


## amatina

Όσον αφορά τι έχω διαβάσει για την ασθένεια αυτή υπάρχουν δύο απόψεις, θεωρώ συμπληρωματικά και όχι ανταγωνιστικά: 


Αυτός ο ιός καταστρέφει το αναπαραγωγικό ανοσοποιητικό σύστημα και εμφανίζονται δευτερογενείς ασθένειες που επωφελούνται από αυτή την πτυχή για τον τερματισμό της αναπαραγωγής. 
http://rafaelmendieta.blogspot.gr/20...lack-spot.html
Πρέπει να είμαστε σαφείς ότι *κάθε παρασιτικός, ιικός, μυκητιακός ή βακτηριακός παράγοντας μπορεί να προκαλέσει αυτή την ασθένεια* . Αυτοί οι παράγοντες δρουν με  καταστραφεί το *ήπαρ* , η οποία πλήττεται με τη *χοληδόχο κύστη* μία *νέκρωση διαδικασία (κυτταρικό θάνατο) και αυτόλυση* οποία έχει ως αποτέλεσμα  το σκούρο χρώμα του ήπατος ( σημείο  μαύρο ) που συμβαίνει αμέσως μετά από αποτυχία ηπατική-οργάνων και τον  επακόλουθο θάνατο 
http://avianvet.es/enfermedad-del-pu...o-en-pichones/
Για μένα το πιο σημαντικό στοιχείο είναι η βοήθεια  της μητέρας . Υπάρχουν μητέρες που σταματούν να ταΐζουν τα άρρωστα και άλλες που συνεχίζουν να ταΐζουν.  Εάν η μητέρα δεν έχει γεννήσει το άρρωστο νεοσσό, οι επιπλοκές μεγαλώνουν.

Ένα άλλο στοιχείο που θα βοηθήσει είναι η ενυδάτωση του νεοσσού, νερό με βιταμίνες, μέταλλα και αμινοξέα, έτσι ώστε να ανακτά τα υγρά και τα χαμένα άλατα. Οι πρώτες 48 ώρες είναι θεμελιώδεις σε αυτό το θέμα. Ο νεοσσός  εξασθενεί και είναι όλο και πιο δύσκολο γι 'αυτήν να σηκώσει το κεφάλι του για να πάρει το φαγητό, μέχρι που τελικά θα σταματήσει να σηκώνει το κεφάλι του εξαιτίας της ακραίας αδυναμίας και πεθαίνει.

Το τρίτο στοιχείο είναι το φάρμακο που σκοτώνει βακτήρια, παράσιτα ή μύκητες. Μια θεραπεία σοκ που βοηθά το πουλί να νικήσει την αιτία της νόσου ή  δευτερογενείς ασθένειες που εμφανίζονται.

----------


## amatina

Φωτογραφία: δύο δείγματα που γεννήθηκαν την ίδια μέρα, το ένα επηρεάστηκε από το μαύρο σημείο, μια διαδικασία που ξεπέρασε, αλλά η ανάπτυξή του ήταν χαμηλότερη από εκείνη του αδελφού του. Αυτό είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικό των φωλιών με κάποιο απόγονο που επηρεάζεται από το μαύρο σημείο.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> http://rafaelmendieta.blogspot.gr/20...lack-spot.html


  (Το ανταγωνιστικα δεν ειναι κακο, παραγει πληροφοριες.Στειρο ειναι οταν κινειται σε υπερασπιστικη γραμμη προηγουμενων προτασεων και αποψεων.)

Μιχαλη απο την μεταφραση κρατησα αυτο: 

(Το όνομα προέρχεται από το μαύρο σημείο που παρουσιάζουν οι νεοσσοί, μερικοί, πολλοί ήδη από τη στιγμή της γέννησης, που οφείλονται σε *συμφόρηση* και φλεγμονή της χοληδόχου κύστης)

Σημειωτεον οτι η ερευνα ειναι κατοπιν παραγγελιας

Δεν θεωρεις πιθανο η ποιοτητα σε συνδυασμο με την ποσοτητα της τροφης οτι μπορει να αποσυμφορηση την χολιδοχο κυστη;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> (Το ανταγωνιστικα δεν ειναι κακο, παραγει πληροφοριες.Στειρο ειναι οταν κινειται σε υπερασπιστικη γραμμη προηγουμενων προτασεων και αποψεων.)
> 
> Μιχαλη απο την μεταφραση κρατησα αυτο: 
> 
> (Το όνομα προέρχεται από το μαύρο σημείο που παρουσιάζουν οι νεοσσοί, μερικοί, πολλοί ήδη από τη στιγμή της γέννησης, που οφείλονται σε *συμφόρηση* και φλεγμονή της χοληδόχου κύστης)
> 
> 
> 
> Σημειωτεον οτι η ερευνα ειναι κατοπιν παραγγελιας
> ...



Θελω να συμπληρωσω οτι και η δευτερη ερευνα μιλα για πληθωρα ευρηματων αλλα κατοπιν νεκροτομης,που λογικο ειναι να υπαρχουν.

Πριν το πουλι καταληξη ειναι μονοδρομος τα αντιβιοτικα ; Ειτε προληπτικα ειτε επιθετικα;

----------


## amatina

Νίκο υποθετικά θα γράψω. Πριν γεννηθεί έχει πιεί το αμνιακό υγρό παίρνει αντισώματα. Γεννιέται με το πρόβλημα, την πρώτη μέρα τρέφετε από το κρόκο του αυγού αυτός έχει πολλά λιπαρά από την δεύτερη ημέρα συνήθως το τρέφουν οι γονείς. Η χωλή βοηθά στη πέψη των λιπών. Μάλλον εάν τις πρώτες μέρες η διατροφή είναι χαμηλή σε λιπαρά σε συνδυασμό με τα αντισώματα που έχει αποκτήσει ή και  φαρμακευτική αγωγή να ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα

----------


## ndlns

Συγνώμη, καλά τα λέτε, αλλά κάντε και καμιά πρόταση. Εγώ αφρατεύω την αυγοτροφή με φρυγανιά γιατί μου βγήκε πολύ υδαρή η τελευταία παρτίδα. Την τρώνε τα πουλάκια και δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Με τι θα μπορούσα να την αφρατέψω εναλλακτικά; Θα εκτιμούσα οποιασδήποτε πρόταση για να τη δοκιμάσω άμεσα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Βιολογική Πρωτεΐνη Κάνναβης (να μην γράψω σόγιας και ενοχλήσω τον Δημήτρη) :Happy0062:  και αλεσμένο ηλιόσπορο, εγώ τρίμα φρυγανιάς χρησιμοποιώ και αλεσμένο ηλιόσπορο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Μπορεις να βαλεις στο μουλτι νυφαδες βρωμης και να κανεις αλευρι βρωμης,η να εκμεταλευτεις την ευκαιρια και να αλεσεις βοτανα ηπατοπροστατευτικα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Βιολογική Πρωτεΐνη Κάνναβης (να μην γράψω σόγιας και ενοχλήσω τον Δημήτρη) και αλεσμένο ηλιόσπορο, εγώ τρίμα φρυγανιάς χρησιμοποιώ και αλεσμένο ηλιόσπορο



Διακρινω μια ταση για προσωρινο οφελος ως αναφορα την σογια,δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εμπιστευεσαι την βιολογικη.

----------

